
Launching an MVP: Mental models on G Sheets - fernikolic
https://mindfold.co/
======
fernikolic
Mental models and systems thinking is something that has helped me
tremendously as a team leader, and I wanted to have go-to resources I could
use every day.

The idea of launching Mindfold.co came to bring all these resources to one
place, and to share it with my peers.

So if you're leading a team and are/thinking of using mental models in your
day-to-day, check out the worksheets and let me know what you think:

[https://mindfold.co/](https://mindfold.co/)

